# using V65.5 ICD-9 code



## Code-M (May 2, 2012)

Can anyone shed some light on this code? Patient came in with child worried about pink eye.  physician found nothing wrong and used v65.5 as primary code.  This cannot be a primary code however, would it be wrong to code the pink eye with v65.5 as secondary even though there was no pink eye.  Child was fine.  
Thank you.


----------



## Evelyn Kim (May 7, 2012)

You would never want to code a condition that does not exist, try coding the signs and symptoms that led the mother to bring the child in, such as irritation, redness, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------

